# Gilmore Girls - Season 1 First Shoot x19 MQ



## BeautifulScars (28 Jan. 2009)

Lauren Graham


 

Alexis Bledel


Kelly Bishop


Edward Herrmann


Ensemble


 



Credit: J at LJ


----------



## maierchen (29 Jan. 2009)

:thx:fürs teilen dieser tollen Pics!:laola:


----------



## BeautifulScars (19 Apr. 2009)




----------



## General (19 Apr. 2009)

für die Girls


----------

